# Got my first Sig!



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

I won a GB auction for a p229 enhanced elite 9mm. I really like the look of the stainless elites better, but I have smaller hands and the E2 grip on the EE just feels SOOOO much better. The gun should get to my FFL Wed or Thur so hopefully I have time to take it to the range and give it a good break in with a few hundred rounds and a thorough cleaning after. I am taking the MN CCW class on Friday and hope to use the sig, but if I don't feel comfortable with it yet I'll just use my FNP 45.
Any recommendations for first cleaning and break in procedures? Anything special to watch out for?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats on the new sig.... now do the first cleaning BEFORE you take it to the range and follow the break in procedures described in the manual (if any)

you are going to read the manual first, right? right? i mean really read it right?


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

cover to cover. word for word.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

and just to give you a head start...... here is the pdf of your manual.... all other sig manuals can be found on their web site too.

http://sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsCont...PERATORS MANUAL 220 226 229 239 REV 01 LR.pdf


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks TedDebear, just finished reading it! 
As far as cleaners and oil, I use Hoppes Elite for my FNP, and I'm guessing these should be fine for the 229 as well.
Can't wait, it ships tomorrow and should be here in a couple days!!!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

SIG's like to be "wet" (well lubed) I use MIL-COMM TW25B on the rails and slide areas. 
Here is a good site about lubing your SIG. : Lubrication of Sig Sauer pistol rails « Will Work For Ammo - Apex Tactical Specialties

I have read that many use Mobil 1 synthetic grease in place of gun grease...

Have fun and shoot straight!

Lateck,


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, my sig got to my FFL today, unfortunately he wasn't home to sign for it so I have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brought by Sig home today from the FFL and gave it a good cleaning and lube. Not much (any really) packing grease inside the mags or in the pistol itself. Everything looked good though and I can see that it is actually NiB (bought it through gun broker). My only concern is that it didn't come with the spent shell casing from how it was test fired at the factory. It isn't needed in my state, but I thought all handguns came with one now. Only problem I have with not having the case is that I don't know exactly when the gun was made. Should I contact Sig about this or the dealer I bought the gun through on GB?
Can't wait to get out and shoot it!!!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Give us a range report after you shoot it. Been looking at one in LGS and am interested.


----------

